
Watch demos all day [video] - bane
http://tv.pouet.net/
======
busterarm
Can you offer a separate work-safe stream? I have a monitor with this
fullscreen in my open office and I had to shut the screen off temporarily when
one demo had a very pornographic image for a scene. Whichever one was on
before 'Magic Show' that's running right now. I think it was 'Revenge'

~~~
Arcsech
Thanks for the warning! If this is the case the link should have a (NFSW) tag.

------
NKosmatos
What was missing for us "old skoolers" so as to get back in touch with all
those great demos in the demoscene.

<nostalgia>

I remember when I was downloading the Hornet archive (now at
[https://hornet.org/](https://hornet.org/)) or demos from The Scene
([http://scene.org](http://scene.org)) using the university connection back in
the 56K modem days.

I still remember my first time, Second Reality by Future Crew :-)

Unfortunately due to lack of time my last contact with the demoscene was with
Iconoclast by Andromeda Software Development
([http://www.asd.gr](http://www.asd.gr))

</nostalgia>

~~~
bane
You might even remember when the hornet archive was hosted out of a random ftp
server at the University of Florida.

I access it for a couple years via a gopher client installed on the 20-minute
free dial-up internet account I tricked my local school district into giving
to me.

hornet.eng.ufl.edu

------
willvarfar
Ah the nostalgia :)

Another modern kinda "demo scene" is
[http://www.shadertoy.com](http://www.shadertoy.com) \- and a lot of the same
people :). Enjoy :D

~~~
nom
I'd like to see some kind of shader demo category, like 1k GLSL or something
:D!

------
tudorw
If you're new to the scene take heed of the warning, the video's cannot do the
best of these justice, codecs just cannot convey the fluid high resolution
impact of the real deal. If you get the chance install and run a few :)

~~~
bane
To this point, here's a recent production that's been nick named "the Codec
Destroyer" due to the way its visuals seem to exploit weaknesses in a great
many video codecs

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFs4d7npoyM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFs4d7npoyM)

------
ers35
If you're a fan of demoscene music, see Nectarine Demoscene Radio at
[https://www.scenemusic.net/](https://www.scenemusic.net/).

------
royjacobs
Don't worry, I've been failing to release new stuff since 2002 but I still
enjoy keeping up with the latest releases.

~~~
dooz
I released something in 2015, after not having released anything since 2002.
Hardest part was trying to figure out what groups to greet :)

~~~
royjacobs
Haha, I can imagine. Although the scene is definitely a bit less lively than
it used to be, there are still a lot of nice things being released.

------
nom
If you are interested in today's* state of the demo scene, check out the
documentary "Moleman 2 - The Art Of The Algorithms (2012)":

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRkZcTg1JWU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRkZcTg1JWU)

*Granted, it's 5 years old, but still awesome :D!

------
unixhero
The scene is not dead. On the contrary.

------
milkmiruku
A full screen of something from "demoscene 2017" with an HD filter then
autoplay, muted with a mix on for audio, can work great for parties.

------
varg
Nice!! ..if one watches long enough Phalanx/Atari ST demos should appear.

Made a number of screens in that group around 1990 :-)

------
lunchladydoris
I have no idea what the hell I'm watching. But it's interesting.

~~~
bane
The demoscene is (in my opinion at least) one of the first true global digital
art movements and what I believe is the 3rd great software movement of the
computer revolution (after commercial, and open source). As an art movement
it's now nearing half-a-century old, has multiple sub-movements, produces
visual, audio and in some cases physical art. It started in the piracy scene,
computing's version of graffiti, but a bit like how some graffiti is turning
into a serious art form, the demoscene broke away from piracy and is slowly
moving towards high art legitimacy.

It's virtually unknown due to it being almost impossible to monetize in the
way traditional art movements have been (where a single instance is made by an
artist and you can purchase and own that one "true" instance, all other
versions are just copies). It doesn't seem to have strong political or
philosophical aims like many art movements do. Most "demos" are produced by
small teams operating almost entirely under pseudonyms so single authorship
and artist identification is also very hard to pin down.

The art is usually highly abstract, or plays with familiar forms in abstract
ways. If there's a statement to be made it's usually in terms of create
productions that push what we think computing can do, and to do it in a way
that's not of any particular use to purely commercial or utilitarian
interests.

Demoscene music has a variety of identifiable subgenres, often based in non-
scene genres, but with several identifiable themes that don't generally exist
in non-demoscene music.

It has some loose "rules" for what is and isn't a demoscene production, but
it's kind of like pornography, you know it when you see it (or hear it). There
are literally hundreds of thousands of productions.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demoscene](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demoscene)

[https://www.scenemusic.net](https://www.scenemusic.net)

[http://www.scene.org/](http://www.scene.org/)

[http://www.pouet.net/](http://www.pouet.net/)

------
ddingus
Great. I love these, and there are so many. This is a nice treat.

------
iriche
Awesome!

